# at what age can puppy sleep in separate room?



## Nepa (Nov 8, 2016)

Leo is now 16 weeks old. He has been sleeping in a crate next to our bed. My husband tends to make a bathroom run in the middle of the night and I tend to wake up for some water. It's hard for us to not make any noise and we hate waking up Leo in the middle of the night. At what age can a puppy be moved to the hallway or an adjacent room?

Leo does sleep through the night without a bathroom break. He sleeps from 10:30 pm to about 6 am.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Nepa said:


> Leo is now 16 weeks old. He has been sleeping in a crate next to our bed. My husband tends to make a bathroom run in the middle of the night and I tend to wake up for some water. It's hard for us to not make any noise and we hate waking up Leo in the middle of the night. At what age can a puppy be moved to the hallway or an adjacent room?
> 
> Leo does sleep through the night without a bathroom break. He sleeps from 10:30 pm to about 6 am.


Well, Kodi slept in a different room from the time he was born until he was 2, and Dave relented and let him into the bedroom. All three have been there since. 

Why do you think you need to be so quiet? Dogs are great at routine. Both Dave and I get up at least once or twice during the night, and the dogs never make a peep. Even if one of us has to get up earlier than usual in the morning, a site, "It's not time yet!" and they all settle back down.

Don't feel he HAS to stay in your bedroom, because if you really don't want him there, he WILL adjust to being elsewhere in the house. But don't feel like you have to move him to avoid disturbing him, either.!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Don't worry about waking him up. They don't mind and will be perfectly quiet to wait for you. Dogs can fall asleep on a dime!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Yup. It's amazing how quickly they can fall back asleep. I wish I had that ability!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

When I tried to move Molly to an adjacent room she wasn't a happy camper. I couldn't do it after hearing her cries. She is a good girl in my bedroom and doesn't make a peep. I get up during the night for one reason or another and it does not bother her in the least.


----------



## Hava Novice (Aug 30, 2016)

We got Oreo at 11 weeks, and he slept in his crate next to our bed for about 2 weeks. At first he slept through the night perfectly. Then he started waking and barking every time my husband got up to go to the bathroom or snored. We moved him across the hall to the laundry room, closed our door and his, and put a white noise machine in there with him. He is 7 months old, and despite the closed doors and white noise machine, we still have to be very quiet or he will wake up and bark until one of us takes him out. We are held hostage and have to be silent Ninjas in our own bedroom!


----------



## Nepa (Nov 8, 2016)

Molly120213 said:


> When I tried to move Molly to an adjacent room she wasn't a happy camper. I couldn't do it after hearing her cries. She is a good girl in my bedroom and doesn't make a peep. I get up during the night for one reason or another and it does not bother her in the least.


Do you feel that Molly gets up sooner than she normally would if she was not in your room?


----------



## Nepa (Nov 8, 2016)

Hava Novice said:


> We got Oreo at 11 weeks, and he slept in his crate next to our bed for about 2 weeks. At first he slept through the night perfectly. Then he started waking and barking every time my husband got up to go to the bathroom or snored. We moved him across the hall to the laundry room, closed our door and his, and put a white noise machine in there with him. He is 7 months old, and despite the closed doors and white noise machine, we still have to be very quiet or he will wake up and bark until one of us takes him out. We are held hostage and have to be silent Ninjas in our own bedroom!


That's how we feel now. I will try putting Leo in an adjacent room tonight and see how it goes!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Nepa said:


> That's how we feel now. I will try putting Leo in an adjacent room tonight and see how it goes!


Be strong; if Leo starts barking do not go and let him out. If you do that you he will learn that barking gets him what he wants. Instead, let him learn to self soothe; only go to him when he's quiet. Good luck!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hava Novice said:


> We got Oreo at 11 weeks, and he slept in his crate next to our bed for about 2 weeks. At first he slept through the night perfectly. Then he started waking and barking every time my husband got up to go to the bathroom or snored. We moved him across the hall to the laundry room, closed our door and his, and put a white noise machine in there with him. He is 7 months old, and despite the closed doors and white noise machine, we still have to be very quiet or he will wake up and bark until one of us takes him out. We are held hostage and have to be silent Ninjas in our own bedroom!


Boy, has he got YOU trained! :laugh: Unfortunately, this type of behavior is easier to change if you nip it in the bud when they are really young. If a puppy tries this and you are sure he doesn't need to potty, you need to TOTALLY ignore him and go about your business.He may carry on for a couple of nights, but he'll learn that it doesn't get him anything. If you aren't sure about his ability to go all night without pottying, you DO need to address that, but in a TOTALLY matter of fact, boring way. You take him out with out a word, no sweet talk, no hugs or kisses or cuddles. Straight to his potty spot. Say "Go potty" or whatever your words are, and stand still. Don't let him wander. If he hasn't gone in a couple of minutes, he didn't really need to go.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ricky has slept in a crate in our bedroom from the very beginning. We wouldn't have it any other way. Momi wants to know if he has a problem in the middle of the night......which has never happened. One or the other of us gets up once during the night. Ricky never makes a peep. In fact, yes dogs do love routine, and if one of us DIDN'T get up once per night, he would feel that something was wrong in his world.

You need to decide what is best for you, but getting up in the middle of the night has nothing to do with that decision.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Nepa said:


> Do you feel that Molly gets up sooner than she normally would if she was not in your room?


When Molly was a puppy she would want to get up before I really did. As she got a little older that changed and she would sleep in later. Now it is me waking her up to go downstairs in the morning!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I agree with Ricky's Momi and Popi that I want to be available if Molly needs me during the night. There have been a few times over the last three years that Molly has alerted me that she needed to get out of her crate during the night because she was not feeling well with GI issues. If she was in another room I probably would not have heard her, as her sign to me is very subtle.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Leo should get a quick pee-pee break too.
Then just put him back in the crate an he will sleep with rest of you.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

We started with Loki in a crate in our room too. I had the opposite problem - neither one of us is very sound sleeper and he moves a lot! Every time he would change positions he would wake me up. He would go right back to sleep but I wouldn't. We moved him to his expen in the family room. He would go to sleep fine but it took awhile before he wouldn't wake us up. Now he is in bed with us. We have all adjusted our sleep patterns. He tends to sleep later with us. Though he will get restless and start walking around the bed if I sleep too late and he needs to potty.


----------



## Hava Novice (Aug 30, 2016)

I should qualify my statement that his barking for us during the night has significantly diminished, and we do ignore him for the most part, but just having to listen to him try to get us to come is disruptive to our sleep. Most of the time if he barks now it is brief, we ignore him, and he goes back to sleep. When he has been really persistent, we have taken him out quietly with few lights on, and almost always he has pooped. He has always pooped first thing in the morning (even if he pooped before bed), so my theory is that when he hears us, he wakes up and his system goes into morning routine. I would rather for us to be quiet and "let sleeping dogs lie" !


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

gelbergirl said:


> Leo should get a quick pee-pee break too.
> Then just put him back in the crate an he will sleep with rest of you.


Although my motto is, never wake a sleeping puppy. &#128521; All of mine were sleeping through the night by 9-10 weeks.


----------

